# Instruments and Equipment > Equipment >  New Dunlop Pick?

## Nick Quig

Just spotted these on the Dunlop website - interesting!
http://www.jimdunlop.com/product/pri...semiround-grip

----------

Canoedad, 

Jeff Budz, 

tangleweeds

----------


## UsuallyPickin

Interesting color choice to say the least. The buy now button came up on a blank page. The material Ultex is nothing ne so what's the point? Or corner, as it were.  R/

----------


## Canoedad

The semi-rounds are a new shape for Dunlop Ultex pics.  They look like the Golden Gate shape and size.  I'd like to order some but the site doesn't give me a place to buy them.  

Thanks for the heads up Nick.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Shelagh Moore

I use Ultex and Proplec picks so these look interesting. It'll probably be a while before they hit the UK.

----------


## Ron McMillan

I can't get the JimDunlop.com page to load, but I can get this StringsDirect page in the UK. Same 'Primetone' label - same picks as the OP was talking about? 

(Edit added) In fact StringsDirect have a page with a range of Primetone polycarbonate picks. Quite interesting, too. 

ron

----------


## Nick Quig

> I can't get the JimDunlop.com page to load, but I can get this StringsDirect page in the UK. Same 'Primetone' label - same picks as the OP was talking about? 
> 
> (Edit added) In fact StringsDirect have a page with a range of Primetone polycarbonate picks. Quite interesting, too. 
> 
> ron


No they're not the same- though they have the same name (a bit odd) These seem to be a new line, looks like they're not out yet though.

----------


## Ron McMillan

The webpage is loading now, and they do look interesting. I like the look of the 346-sized 1.5mm triangle model

----------


## tangleweeds

I'm interested! I like how my Ultex pick feels in my hand, somehow more organic-feeling to me, like maybe it's a cellulose-based or something. Anyway, I'd be interested in trying out a textured one. Bookmarked under "shopping" for future reference.  :Smile:

----------


## Paul Busman

These are not out, apparently: coming in March
http://www.bassplayer.com/article/du...plectra/153866

----------


## mandotrout777

I use the 1.14 mm Ultex for guitar and love 'em. For mandolin they get close to the Blue Chip in tone, but they just aren't quite thick enough, nor the right shape for me. I'll definitely try these. They could be the pick to displace the BC.

----------


## Bob Clark

Can't wait to try them.  The 510P sculpted look like what I usually reshape picks into.  I think I'd really like the sculpted grip.  I've marked my calendar to check into them in March.  I hope they are out by then.

----------


## Markelberry

I found these on ebay just the other night ,I really like em . I thought I would sand it down a bit to rounded mistake, think Ill just leave em as theyare ,feel goodnin hand like the heft in the middle of pick like what they are made of? good pick ,after playin with for an hour or so I was real happy with the tone quality I was getting. Im gonna order some more. Not my all the time pic but a keeper.

----------


## Cheryl Watson

Well, it is nearing the end of April and they are still not out of the bag yet  :Whistling:

----------


## HagarNo55

Been on Amazon for a few weeks.

----------


## Mandolin-Tele

I just ordered 12 

http://www.amazon.com/Jim-Dunlop-514...ctra+with+Grip

----------


## mandotrout777

> I just ordered 12 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Jim-Dunlop-514...ctra+with+Grip


Let us know when you get them and what you think. Amazon says 2 to 4 weeks for the 12 pack; 1 to 4 months for the 3 pack as well as for other shapes and thicknesses. I was told they were back ordered due to problems with the packaging, whatever that means.

----------


## Mandolin-Tele

I have a Dunlop ULTEX Jazz III it's a little pointy pick that is very very warm sounding 

same material as this new Dunlop pick "514R13 Primetone 1.3mm" I would think this new Dunlop pick being rounded would be even warmer

----------


## Nick Quig

> I have a Dunlop ULTEX Jazz III it's a little pointy pick that is very very warm sounding 
> 
> same material as this new Dunlop pick "514R13 Primetone 1.3mm" I would think this new Dunlop pick being rounded would be even warmer


They make the Ultex Jazz III in an XL size now too!

----------


## Cheryl Watson

Yes, I have them on my wish list on Amazon, but I only want to try the 3-pack, and it states one to three MONTHS to get them.  I may have to break down and get the 12-pk--LOL!




> Been on Amazon for a few weeks.

----------


## Loretta Callahan

Thanks for the post.  I'm interested in the triangle 3-pack  I can wait, so I just ordered them!

----------


## Bruce Cech

I'm using the Jazz I (Dunlop) which has the rounded points.  It really flows across the strings nicely.  I put a piece of non-slip material on one side and about half of the pick.  That makes it less slippery and easier to hold.  Really like it.

----------


## lukmanohnz

I learned about these soon after the NAMM show - I think Ted Eschliman may have linked to the Dunlop site from JazzMando.com.  I've been eager to try these out.  I finally contacted Dunlop directly and they emailed back saying they are anticipating general availability in May.

----------

tangleweeds

----------


## mandobassman

> I finally contacted Dunlop directly and they emailed back saying they are anticipating general availability in May.


First they said March.  I also emailed them directly and they told me the end of April, and now they're telling you May.  What the heck!!

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

I've used the Dunlop 500's for a while now & i really like them. Considering that the  'Primetone' picks come in a 6-pack,i think i'll order some of the 1.3mm thick ones. At that price you can't really loose - £6.99 ($11.70 US) for 6 = pretty good value,if they sound ok of course !,
                   Ivan

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

For any UK readers - I just received an e-mail from Strings Direct UK,& the 'Primetone' picks won't be in stock for 2 weeks yet,
                                                                                                                                                                        Ivan

----------

Mike Steadfast-Ward, 

Nick Quig, 

Rob Beck

----------


## Perry

I just ordered a 12 pack from Amazon and shipping est. was June 10 - August 3rd.

----------


## brent1308

Ouch. I still have May 14th for a couple of three packs (one rounded one pointed).

----------


## Russ Jordan

Primetone was in the Expo booth at MerleFest Saturday.  I bought a promotional package of 3 semi round 1.3 with a cool Primetone tee shirt for $10.  Similar in sound to ultex 1.14 I normally use.  Should be able to see them better than standard ultex when I drop them!

----------


## Phil Goodson

I did the same as Russ at Merlefest except that I got the large triangular 1.4 size.
I've been surprised by how much I like them, even though I'm a complete BC fan.  They are as close to BC as any 'cheap' pick I've tried.  

No significant pick noise, very stiff, and feels good off the strings.  I'm not changing from BC, but these will be my backup 'in the wallet' pick.

And yeah, ... I got the tee shirt too!   :Grin:

----------


## tangleweeds

Good to know that actual specimens have been caught in the wild. 

(or would Merlefest be considered a sanctuary?)

----------


## brent1308

I just received an update from Amazon stating that delivery would be sometime in July or August.  Don't mind the wait but I wonder why such the delay if they are now selling them at festivals.

----------


## mandobassman

> I just received an update from Amazon stating that delivery would be sometime in July or August.  Don't mind the wait but I wonder why such the delay if they are now selling them at festivals.


And I also wonder why the expected availability keeps changing every time someone contacts them.  Why would they introduce a new product in January then not have it available until August?

----------


## Mandolin-Tele

My delivery date is DELIVERY ESTIMATE Wednesday, May 14, 2014 - Thursday, May 22, 2014 by 8:00pm

----------


## JonZ

So far I like it better than my Wegan. But, hey, new pick!

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

I'm still waiting for the store in the UK to get them in stock. They've been _'expected in 2 days'_ for 3 weeks now. Still,it's something to look forward to !,
                                         Ivan

----------


## Ron McMillan

Monumental product roll-out fail by Dunlop.

----------


## Shelagh Moore

Same here... had some on order for a month or two now. Dunlop should be able to do better than this.

----------


## JonZ

No problem getting them through Amazon in the US. Took about a week.

----------


## mandobassman

> No problem getting them through Amazon in the US. Took about a week.


I just tried to order through Amazon and it said "ships within 1 to 4 months".

----------


## JonZ

> I just tried to order through Amazon and it said "ships within 1 to 4 months".


Wow. Mine took a week. Did you order grip or no grip? Mine are no grip.

----------


## AubreyK

And Amazon has just emailed me to tell me these will be ANOTHER month.  (I placed the order on April 15.)  It's the grippy ones that are running behind, I think.

----------


## wsugai

Which one, exactly? There are several variations. Thanks.




> Wow. Mine took a week. Did you order grip or no grip? Mine are no grip.

----------


## Perry

> Wow. Mine took a week. Did you order grip or no grip? Mine are no grip.


Jon can you tells us exact product you ordered? Was Amazon the supplier or another vendor within the Amazon framework?

----------


## dang

> And Amazon has just emailed me to tell me these will be ANOTHER month.  (I placed the order on April 15.)  It's the grippy ones that are running behind, I think.


Same for me, I ordered the Grippy ones 4 days after you and they were due to ship this week, now estimated delivery date is July 8 - Aug 27th.

Fail.

----------


## Nick Quig

I see they're now on ebay - but only the 351 shape!

----------


## dang

I was alerted that a local store had a couple of the Dunlop Primetone 514R 1.3mm with grip (thanks!), so I went ahead and bought a few rather then wait for another couple of months...

The sound is very much like the ultex rhino triangles.  Which isn't a surprise considering the material.  The more rounded shape, beveled tips and grip make it a good deal better than those were (but I used to cut them smaller and rounder and add my own bevel anyway).  

Let me just say you will not drop one of these.  Ever.  The grip version stays where you put it.  Which did reveal a little bit of sloppiness in my right hand technique.  If you leave a LOT of the tip exposed you can catch a little of the grippy part on a string and it gives a strange feeling of resistance where you do not expect it.

The 1.3mm is a little thin for my tastes, but it has that bright snappy "slap" to the attack that I liked in the Ultex Rhino.  IMO very well suited for bluegrass, FAST and still gives a good chop.  I compared it to my Bluechip STP 60 and it fared well - brighter and faster than the bluechip, but I still felt I was able to pull better tone with the bluechip.  But I have been working with that specific bluechip for months, so with a little more time I could probably do better about getting tone with the primetone.  

It should be said that these have a totally different feel then the Wegen or a Bluechip.  The prime tone have that thin, almost resonant quality when you drop it flat on a table, as opposed to the completely flat plunk of a wegen or bluechip.

I liked the primetone better than the Dunlop "americana" series, the Proplec, and better than the old ultex rhino triangles (since I don't have to modify it, and the grip is better).  Not really in the same ballpark as a golden gate or dawg _sound_ but sort of have those shapes.   Would still use a bluechip or wegen over the prime tone in most settings, but in a bluegrass jam with my F hole mandolin I would not hesitate to pull this out.  I also have yet to try it on any other instruments.  

Long story short, not bad for $2/pick.  If you don't like the goldengate or dawg picks darker tone but want the round shape - these may be for you.

I would still like to try the larger triangle shape in the 1.5mm thickness with grip.

----------

AubreyK, 

Bob Clark, 

Nick Quig, 

tangleweeds

----------


## Mandolin-Tele

> My delivery date is DELIVERY ESTIMATE Wednesday, May 14, 2014 - Thursday, May 22, 2014 by 8:00pm


they just changed the date
 DELIVERY ESTIMATE Friday, June 20, 2014 - Wednesday, July 2, 2014 by 8:00pm

----------


## golfcourseguy

I ordered on Monday  the 1.5 Primetone standard, they arrived today (Thursday, with free shipping). These are "standard guitar pick" shaped with the grips. The grips are raised lettering, the same material as the pick. The feel is not unlike I get when I cross hatch my gator or tortex pick with a sharp exacto knife. What I haven't seen anyone comment on is that the bevel is decidedly right handed. Pick aimed toward the G string is very scratchy and unappealing compared to having it aimed at the E string.

Edit: Oh yeah.. I ordered from EBay the actual vendor is JaxMusicSupply

----------


## Skip Kelley

If anyone gets a bag of the primetone standard 1.3mm and you want to sell one, I will buy it. I would like to try one out but, I don't want to order 12. Thanks guys!

----------


## AubreyK

> I was alerted that a local store had a couple of the Dunlop Primetone 514R 1.3mm with grip (thanks!), so I went ahead and bought a few rather then wait for another couple of months...


Thanks, Dan, for sending me the PrimeTone (and the other two, as well) while I wait for my order.  I have to really do a workout with it this weekend (dang work interferred this week), but I think this pick may be the answer to my "issues".  I really appreciate the helpfulness on this forum, especially to us newbies.

----------


## Skip Kelley

I've got one coming in the mail! You guys are the best!

----------


## lukmanohnz

I'm holding out for the 1.5mm triangular and semi-rounded versions.  I check Dunlop's web site every few weeks to see if they are in stock.  I'm just really curious about the delay. I have a gazillion other picks, so it's not like I'm having a pick emergency.  But in this era of rapid product development, I wonder what could be holding these up?  A worldwide shortage of Ultex?  Perhaps the injection molding machine is on the fritz, or the new auto-beveler Dunlop ordered for this product release was delayed due to a design flaw.  Maybe the marketing department was unhappy with the quality of the silkscreening, or wants to change the font size.  Maybe the tone-ologists in R&D got the first article samples and rejected them, and now they are frantically re-formulating the red dye to tweak the low end response.  That's probably it....

----------


## Shelagh Moore

Still patiently waiting for my Primetones (from a major UK online supplier).

----------


## Ted Eschliman

The material is the _same_ as the Ultex. A NAMM show a few years ago, I was asking their product developer about why they never made those in thicker than 1.4 mm, and the answer was this material is extremely rigid and difficult to cut and requires some very special equipment. There was a time when the thicker Ultex picks were unavailable for several months. An educated guess is they've run into production issues for this reason.

----------

robert.najlis, 

tangleweeds

----------


## tangleweeds

There is indeed an Amazon seller who has various Primetone picks currently in stock, but they have entirely different listings than the backordered Primetones listed by Amazon itself. Searching on "Dunlop Primetone" brings them up. I just ordered some triangles and standards, as thick as I could get.

----------


## mandotim1955

GAK have these in stock in the UK, just ordered some.

----------

Rob Beck

----------


## Jim Broyles

> The material is the _same_ as the Ultex. A NAMM show a few years ago, I was asking their product developer about why they never made those in thicker than 1.4 mm, and the answer was this material is extremely rigid and difficult to cut and requires some very special equipment. There was a time when the thicker Ultex picks were unavailable for several months. An educated guess is they've run into production issues for this reason.


I have some 1.4 and 2.0 Dunlop Ultex picks in the older, yellow material.

----------


## Nick Quig

[QUOTE=mandotim1955;1293354]GAK have these in stock in the UK, just ordered some.[/QUOTE
Ordered! ..thanks for the heads up!
The wait begins....

----------


## Mandolin-Tele

I have got to say I have one Ultex jazz 111 and it is very warm sounding, loud and very little clicking sound when I hit the florida on my mandolin

It's a very small pick and I normally like large pick for mandolin

----------


## Jim Broyles

> I have got to say I have one Ultex jazz 111 and it is very warm sounding, loud and very little clicking sound when I hit the florida on my mandolin
> 
> It's a very small pick and I normally like large pick for mandolin


You would like the Ultex 1.14 rounded triangle.

----------


## Mandolin-Tele

> You would like the Ultex 1.14 rounded triangle.


I was quite surprised that this Jazz 111 pick has so much control and playability

----------


## Jim Broyles

I use the Jazz III for guitar  sometimes, but I much prefer a larger pick for mandolin.

----------


## Nick Quig

> I have got to say I have one Ultex jazz 111 and it is very warm sounding, loud and very little clicking sound when I hit the florida on my mandolin
> 
> It's a very small pick and I normally like large pick for mandolin


They do an extra large Ultex Jazz III now.

----------


## tangleweeds

> You would like the Ultex 1.14 rounded triangle.


Hey, that's one of my two favorite picks! (The other is a 2mm "Big Stubby"). That's why I'm looking forward to new Ultex formats in the Primetone line.

----------


## Nick Quig

Wow! picks arrived two days after I ordered them - hats off to GAK UK
I got the 1.4 triangle with grips - very nice looking, tone-wise - not far off a BC CT55, perhaps a bit 'brittler' in sound and not as slick off the strings (but hey! what is?) overall a great cheaper alternative to the high end picks, this is going be my go to beater which I can keep in my pocket and not worry about losing!  :Smile:

----------


## Misty Stanley-Jones

I just picked up a pack each of Tortex 1.14mm triangle and Tri Stubby 1.5mm. Like them both. The matte texture on the Tortex is pretty comfortable to hold and they are both stiff enough for me at this point. I have been trying to use a Pro Plec but the points are rounder than I would like.

----------


## Ron McMillan

I'm in the UK for a couple of weeks from next week. Does anyone know if these picks are finally finding their way to music shops, as opposed to online retailers?

----------


## Bob Bronow

I picked up a pack of three of the Semi-Round at NAMM in January. 

http://www.jimdunlop.com/product/pri...emiround-print

I haven't picked up my BC since!

----------


## Mandolin-Tele

> I picked up a pack of three of the Semi-Round at NAMM in January. 
> 
> http://www.jimdunlop.com/product/pri...emiround-print
> 
> I haven't picked up my BC since!


If you try to buy it says not available on line yet

----------


## tangleweeds

> There is indeed an Amazon seller who has various Primetone picks currently in stock, but they have entirely different listings than the backordered Primetones listed by Amazon itself. Searching on "Dunlop Primetone" brings them up.


 I'm just popping in quickly to say that the picks I ordered from this Amazon seller arrived today, and appear to be the real thing. I haven't had time to play with them yet, but I wanted to confirm that this is currently a functional purchasing option, at this time when most stores don't seem to have them in yet.

If you load an Amazon search page for "dunlop primetone", the listings by this seller, SNC stores, show an image of a package of three picks. In contrast, the non-functional official Amazon listings show an image of a single pick.

----------


## John Hill

Hey Tangleweeds, thanks for the info, just placed an order for the standard shape 1.5.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

*Tim* - Many thanks for the info.re.GAK in the UK. I just ordered1 pack of .96mm smooth & 1 pack of 1.3mm with the 'grip'. The Dunlop 500's that i use now & again are smooth & stick to my fingers like glue.It'll be interesting to see how the 'grippy' ones work out,
     Ivan

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

The Dunlop 'Primetones' arrived this morning & i've spent a good 2 hours playing with  both types on both my mandolins,which have very different tonal qualities,hence the purchase of 2 different thicknesses of pick.
   I've been using 1mm Wegen 'Bluegrass' picks for a couple of years now,with the odd excursion into 'Dunlop 500' territory.
Compared to the Wegens,on my Lebeda, which is a larger than standard sized instrument & which currently sports DR MD12 'heavy gauge' strings,both the .96mm & the 1.3mm produced a slightly brighter but more powerful sound. These picks are *stiff* !. Even the .96mm is very rigid,the 1.3mm is un-bendable, whereas the 1mm Wegens do flex a tiny bit. I found very little difference in tone between the 2 thicknesses,maybe on account of the stiffness of even the .96mm one. The smooth .96mm picks stuck like glue to my fingers,no slipping there !. Ultimately, i felt that the 1.3mm thick pick with the 'grip' was 'the one', as it added just that bit extra 'punch',which was what my Lebeda & the MD12's have been waiting for.
    On my Weber,i found that there was little or no difference in tone between the Wegen & either of the Dunlops.The Weber is already a brighter sounding instrument,but not overly so. I did find once again,that there was an added 'punch' to the sound,with either thickness of pick,making the instrument even more powerful than it has been even with the DR MD11's on it - & they were a revelation indeed. Again,i decided to opt for the 1.3mm pick for my Weber.
   I feel that the differences between the Wegen & the Primetone's is all down to the rigidity of the pick material more than the actual thickness,although going to the much thicker ones,as with the Dawg or Golden Gate picks,i could see a 'rounding off' & softening of the tones.
   Right now,i feel that as good as the Wegens have been for me,these Primetones have,to use my own phrase - _'a more pleasing difference' !,_. If you can buy some,for the small cost outlay,they deserve to be given a try,
                                                                                                                                           Ivan :Wink:

----------

Ron McMillan, 

Sven the Impaler

----------


## tangleweeds

I've had time to try my new Primetone picks out now, and I'm very into the 1.5 mm triangle shape. It's like one of my previous favorites, depicted below, except that it has a textured center that makes it effortless to grip without its slipping around. Like the Ultex, it gives my mando a nice warm sound. 

So my new favorite Primetone triangle is basically a thicker, grippier version of this one:



> You would like the Ultex 1.14 rounded triangle.


I also got some normal guitar-pick shaped Primetones, but I don't think that shape works as well for me. I may play around with reshaping them to my preferences.

What I really really want, is a pick shaped like the 2mm Big Stubby, but made of this warmer sounding Ultex/Primetone material. I like the Big Stubbies a lot, but they work best (for me at least) when I want a brighter sound.

----------


## Jim Broyles

Primetone brown = Ultex. The black ones are a different material, but Dunlop says these are Ultex. I have some .96's coming. but They will likely be too thin for me.

----------


## Elliot Luber

Mine shipped. I'm still waiting on it.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

*Jim* - The .96mm Primetones do indeed feel thin in one's fingers,but they are very stiff. On my Weber,i didn't find much difference in tone between the .96 & 1.3mm thick picks. I'd chosen the 1.3mm one for my larger than standard & heavier gauge stringed Lebeda,so i chose the 1.3mm for my Weber as well,simply for continuity. I have some 1.3mm 'flat' (printed) ones coming shortly. I do like the way the smooth ones stick to my finger & thumb & simply _don't_ move - great picks !,
                                                                                                                                   Ivan

----------


## Jim Broyles

Well, I got them. They are a little too thin to suit me. They produce a decent tone on mandolin but I will probably use them on electric guitar only. I prefer the tone of celluloid to these for guitar, but I guess the heavier version would be fine for mandolin. I did a quick comparison of a Wegen TF140, Dunlop Ultex 1.14, Ultex 1.0, BC 50, Fender Extra Heavy Tortoise, Fender Extra Heavy White, Real TS  and these. The Primetone was definitely the thinnest tone of them all. I guess they were pretty close to the Ultex 1.0, but even that one sounded better on mandolin. My opinion: save your money.

----------


## Handy Hummingbird

> For any UK readers - I just received an e-mail from Strings Direct UK,& the 'Primetone' picks won't be in stock for 2 weeks yet,
>                                                                                                                                                                         Ivan


Shame they're not stocking the Triangle model...Anyone come across these in the UK?

----------


## Jim Broyles

I just ordered a 3 pack of 1.4 triangles. I just want to see if there is a difference between them and the same size older, yellow Ultex.

----------


## Nick Quig

> Shame they're not stocking the Triangle model...Anyone come across these in the UK?


Gak :- http://www.gak.co.uk/en/dunlop-prime...-513P1.4/98563
...and they arrive next day!!

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

From Nick - _".....and they arrive next day !! "_ . Unless you order on a Saturday,then,despite the 'next day delivery' promise,they arrive on the following Tuesday. GAK obviously don't prepare any mail on a Sat. for delivery on  the following Mon. which was when i was expecting them,& despite having paid* £4.99* in postal fees for a pack costing £5.99.
  I'm becoming a bit concerned about some of our UK postal charges. I recently required a 'capacitor' to repair a pre. amp. I found several,including one for a cost of £0.95 UK. The postal charge for that little item was £9.50 ($16.00 US) !!!. I'm thinking that on some small,inexpensive items, that 'rip-off' postal charges are in effect. A pack of 3 Primetone picks could be sent by UK 1st class post in an ordinary envelope for £0.62 UK ( $1.00 US) & still arrive within 2 days. Just something else to moan about !, :Mad: 
                                                                                                                                                              Ivan :Chicken:

----------


## Nick Quig

> From Nick - _".....and they arrive next day !! "_ . Unless you order on a Saturday,then,despite the 'next day delivery' promise,they arrive on the following Tuesday. GAK obviously don't prepare any mail on a Sat. for delivery on  the following Mon. which was when i was expecting them,& despite having paid* £4.99* in postal fees for a pack costing £5.99.
>   I'm becoming a bit concerned about some of our UK postal charges. I recently required a 'capacitor' to repair a pre. amp. I found several,including one for a cost of £0.95 UK. The postal charge for that little item was £9.50 ($16.00 US) !!!. I'm thinking that on some small,inexpensive items, that 'rip-off' postal charges are in effect. A pack of 3 Primetone picks could be sent by UK 1st class post in an ordinary envelope for £0.62 UK ( $1.00 US) & still arrive within 2 days. Just something else to moan about !,
>                                                                                                                                                               Ivan


Yes the postage did nearly put me off but I thought -these picks seem hard to come by so I might as well go for it!
Glad I did - worth it in my view and £3.66 each is only the cost of a pint or three!  :Smile:

----------


## PseudoCelt

> ...despite having paid *£4.99* in postal fees for a pack costing £5.99.


Think yourself lucky that you were only charged £4.99.  If you live in Scotland, the postage is over £13!  Needless to say, I didn't order any.

Patrick

----------


## FLATROCK HILL

> Wow! picks arrived two days after I ordered them - hats off to GAK UK
> I got the 1.4 triangle with grips - very nice looking, tone-wise - not far off a BC CT55, perhaps a bit 'brittler' in sound and not as slick off the strings (but hey! what is?) overall a great cheaper alternative to the high end picks, this is going be my go to beater which I can keep in my pocket and not worry about losing!


My thoughts exactly. 
$7.99 for three picks (1.4 triangles with grip), no shipping charge from the SNC vendor on Amazon. If you like the CT-55, these are worth trying.

----------


## John Hill

Have mine. I agree with Nik Quig's review: brighter than my CT55 which disappoints me a little because I really, really like the dark chunky tone I get out of the old school Ultex picks I have and expected more of that but...better I guess. Won't toss 'em but won't buy anymore.

----------


## Nick Quig

The ones without the grip seem slightly darker in tone, they are a darker colour - not translucent - this could be my new favourite pick!

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

From Patrick - _"...If you live in Scotland, the postage is over £13 ! Needless to say, I didn't order any."_. That cost is totally OTT by a colossal margin. I'd be very tempted to contact my local Trading Standard authority to see what they say about such an apalling cost.  :Disbelief: 
  I have to be fair to GAK UK & say that the postal charge for my first packs of 'Primetones',sent by GAK direct was ok, & the package was delivered by our Royal Mail.The second lot was delivered by FedEx,who,i suspect added the much higher delivery charge. Not only that,but FedEx tried to deliver a package without my house # on it. It had my street name,town & Post code on it. It took the delivery guy 2 phone calls to my home to find me. I've had bad experiences with FedEx _every time_ they've been involved with deliveries either with goods from the US or inside the UK.
   Anybody in the UK wishing to buy Primetones from GAK,should phone them & tell them that they'll buy the goods,but that they won't pay the ridiculously high postal charge. Yesterday i sent the three 0.96mm picks off to a Cafe member in the UK who wanted them, in an ordinary envelope with a £0.62p UK first class stamp on it.They should arrive safe & well tomorrow at the latest,
        Ivan :Wink:

----------


## Shelagh Moore

Still patiently waiting...

----------


## Don Grieser

I wish they'd make them without the rh bevel. That's the cause of the brightness IMO.

----------


## mandobassman

> I wish they'd make them without the rh bevel. That's the cause of the brightness IMO.


I couldn't agree more.  Every beveled pick I have played is too bright, and when I've tried the same pick without the bevel, it's a much more pleasing tone to me.

----------


## sgrexa

Anyone in the US who might have purchased a twelve pack of these I would be grateful to swap something interesting out of my pick collection to try one of these. I have some V picks and others. I am interested in both the 1.4 and 1.5 triangles. Please PM me and thanks!

Sean

----------


## Jim Broyles

I did not know they had a bevel. I just got my 1.4 triangles, and to me they are darker than the Ultex 1.14. I attribute it to the thickness. They are not as loud, either. I cannot play with a bevel, so I am going to de-bevel one of them and see if I like it any better. I do like the feel but not the tone.

----------


## Pete Braccio

If you think that the pick is too bright, use an emery board to slightly round the corner. This will make the pick have a darker sound. 

You only have to take a tiny bit off. Also, make sure that the edges are smooth after you're done.

----------

robert.najlis

----------


## Jim Broyles

When I play, the RH bevel makes it darker. It brightened up when I removed the bevel on one point, but left it pointy. The material is fine, but unnecessary IMO. The Ultex 1.14 (yellow) sounds identical to a non-beveled, pointy version of this stuff. Sometimes I think these guys think about this stuff too much.

----------


## Pete Braccio

> Sometimes I think these guys think about this stuff too much.


Yeah, as a self confessed tinkerer, I think sometimes I think about this stuff more than I actually play. 

I've got some issues with hand strength and mobility, some I'm always tweaking things on my mandos and guitars to reduce any stress on my hands and arms. Buffing a bit of material off of a pick is the least of it. You should see my collection of single strings that I use to make up one off sets for bouzouki, mandola, and various other instruments I have laying around here.  :Wink:

----------


## Jim Broyles

Well, I'm specifically referring to Dunlop bringing out a different colored Ultex for more money than their old one, about which there was nothing wrong. I tinker with everything, too, especially picks and guitar setups.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

From Jim above - _"... a different colored Ultex ..."_. Jim - It might not just be the colour that's different. Usually with plastics as with any man made materials,there could be many different specifications of the same stuff. Some harder/ softer or more / less flexibe / durable etc. ...... & more or less expensive as well. If it turns out that a material spec.that's perfect for a pick,is one that's been formulated for more 'serious' applications such as industrial use,then expect to pay a premium price as per the Blue Chip picks. The 2 types of P/tone are made of different specs.of the same material. The 'flat' printed ones are from sheet stock,but the ones with the moulded grip are either 'hot moulded' in sheets to impress the 'grip' on them,or undergo a hot press procedure to put the raised 'grip' on them.
I've only tried 2 BC picks & while (IMHO) they didn't sound 'better' to me than my Wegen Bluegrass picks on 'my' instruments,the 1.3mm thick 'Primetone' leaves the Wegen picks blowing in the wind ! (IMHO).
  The Cafe member to whom i sent the 0.96mm thick Primetones e-mailed me & told me that they sound very much like the BC picks to him. For me,the P/tones sound far better on 'my' instruments that the BCs i tried.
   I doubt that Dunlop use the same material for the P/tones that BC's are made from,but i think they've found a very,very good substitute,
                                                                                                                        Ivan :Wink:

----------


## Jim Broyles

No, BC's are definitely not Ultex. Actually it is called Ultem which consistes of a plastic called polyetherimide. Clayton first used it for guitar picks, if I recall correctly, but I prefer the Dunlop Ultex to the Clayton Ultem picks.

I have two BC's and while they are great and all things being equal, I would use them, but all things are not equal, as in price (notice I didn't say 'value') and they really do not feel or sound better to me than the Dunlop Ultex 1.14s. Wegen TF-140 compare favorably as well. I think there is a certain 'lore'  (Loar???) about the Blue Chip, which is fine, but they aren't enough better, if at all, to warrant the price, to me. Just how I see it.

More about Ultem.

----------


## mandotim1955

I ordered both the large triangles and the rounded version, both with the grippy pattern. Gigged with them both over the last week or two. Current assessment is that they have a nice tone, and the rounded version is quite useful as it has different points on the shoulders of the pick, so useful for varying the sound. I have a problem with them; they tend to slide in my fingers so that my grip finger gets too close to the point and occasionally touches the strings. Fine when chopping, not great for solos. I went back to my drilled Wegen last night, problem solved. I like the sound of the Dunlops, so I think I'll drill one to see if that helps.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Jim - If the BC material 'is' Ultem,then why are BC making such a song & dance about their material ?. Dunlop were using Ultem way before BC arrived on the scene. On their website,BC don't state the material they use (why would they ?). It's a bit of a mystery !.
It could be that  the BC's are a new spec.of Ultem ?. Maybe somebody with access to a mass spectrometer can give us the answer ?, :Confused: 
                                                                                                                                                                 Ivan :Wink:

----------


## dang

This has been discussed before, and I think the name of the material for BC was Meldin.

As elaborated on here by Mike, there is a link to the patent that specifically lists the BC material as Vespel®, Meldin®, and Plavis®.  (Good research Mike, I hope you get to try a BC soon!).

Not sure where this Ultem reference comes from, do you have any more info Jim?
polyetherimide is an amorphous, amber-to-transparent thermoplastic - it is NOT the same as the polyimide referenced in the Meldin website.
I am thinking the patent info is the one to go by.

----------


## Russ Jordan

I use the ultex 1.14 -- like the sound and price.  I do wish they were a different color so I could spot them better when I drop them.

----------


## Jim Broyles

> Jim - If the BC material 'is' Ultem,then why are BC making such a song & dance about their material ?. Dunlop were using Ultem way before BC arrived on the scene. On their website,BC don't state the material they use (why would they ?). It's a bit of a mystery !.
> It could be that  the BC's are a new spec.of Ultem ?. Maybe somebody with access to a mass spectrometer can give us the answer ?,
>                                                                                                                                                                  Ivan


Isn't Ultem. The material's name has been posted on the Cafe before but I didn't remember it before that post from dang, and it is very expensive. Matt just didn't make them $35.00 because he could.

----------


## FLATROCK HILL

> No, BC's are definitely not Ultex. Actually it is called Ultem which consistes of a plastic called polyetherimide.


Just enough ambiguity there to lead to this question:




> Jim - If the BC material 'is' Ultem,then why are BC making such a song & dance about their material?


By the way Ivan, I like the combination of DR-11s with the gripped 1.4 triangles. Have you compared two of the same size/shape P. Tones that are gripped and non-gripped?

Clark

----------


## mandobassman

> Isn't Ultem. The material's name has been posted on the Cafe before but I didn't remember it before that post from dang, and it is very expensive. Matt just didn't make them $35.00 because he could.


The Blue Chip material is Meldin 2001.  The stuff is about $1300 for a 12" square sheet. That's why it's $35 per pick.  It is not the same as Ultem.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

All my PT picks are 1.3mm teardrop shaped ones. I have 3 'flat' & 3 'gripped' ones. If i play either of my mandolins, first with a 'flat' one, & then with a 'gripped' one,i get the same tone & volume from each. The DR strings sounded exceptionally good even using my Wegen Bluegrass picks,but the PTs gave my Lebeda the kick it needed on it's MD12 strings.I prefer the 'flat' ones because even without the 'grip',they seem more stable in my fingers. I can however see a situation where,if i got sweaty hands & fingers,the 'gripped' ones might be  a lot easier to hold.
 Meldin !! - Having seen the name posted above,i remember it now. It's primarily an advanced, high spec.industrial 'plastic' (to use a common name). Hardly as the BC website claims :- _"Our picks are produced from a very high grade, self lubricating composite material specially formulated for great playing qualities."_. Nevertheless,the BC picks obviously work for many folk,
                                                                                                                                                                    Ivan

----------

FLATROCK HILL

----------


## HoGo

> Meldin !! - Having seen the name posted above,i remember it now. It's primarily an advanced, high spec.industrial 'plastic' (to use a common name). Hardly as the BC website claims :- _"Our picks are produced from a very high grade, self lubricating composite material specially formulated for great playing qualities."_. Nevertheless,the BC picks obviously work for many folk,
>                                                                                                                                                                     Ivan


That is just common marketing phrase that has been used by most pick manufacturers, especially those who consider themselves "high end" even when their $35 picks are made out of ordinary plexiglass.
The BC material is Polyimide (Meldin is just Polyimide sheet brand of DuPont company). It has that typical brownish color and is EXTREMELY expensive (in contrast to other high end pick raw materials), I think the only pick that likely deserves the high price just because of the raw material price - almost $10 per pick. No financial interest here, I prefer large celluloid triangles for my playing.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

I understand the 'marketing ploy' context Adrian - but the statement's not true is it,so why use it ?. They could have said just as easily that they'd _'discovered'_ a material that _has great playing qualities_,the end result would be the same - Blue Chip picks. No such 'specially formulated' prose went into the marketing of the new 'Primetones',which to my ears,sound better on my mandolins than the 2 BC picks i've tried did. However - the 2 BC's were of a different shape & thickness than the PT's,so maybe not a fair comparison,
                       Ivan

----------


## AlanN

Well, I ordered 2 of these from Ted E, looking forward to trying out. The shape alone is my bag.

----------


## AubreyK

My first Amazon order from whenever ago HAS SHIPPED!!!!  (I've since received one from a Cafe member, and a 3-pack from that other Amazon seller.  It's a good thing I like the pick.

----------


## sgrexa

I received a couple of these and have found that the non embossed solid brown ones sound best to my ears. The see through ones with the grip sound a little too bright and brittle for my tastes, but aren't too bad, and I like the tone on my oval hole mando. The 1.5mm brown picks were obviously made to compete with Blue Chip CT-55, the shape, bevel and color are very similar. These have a very nice tone and feel to them IMO and have become my #1 pick. I will be curious to see if they are anywhere near as durable as a Blue Chip. The website says they are both made from Ultex, but I don't think they look, feel or sound alike at all. I haven't tried the "Dawg" shaped version, but I would really like to see one of these triangles with two of the points left a bit sharper and one a little more rounded like a Golden Gate which I love for tremolo. That way you could get a lot of versatility in one pick. Overall, these are a super cool alternative and recommended. Very well done Mr. Dunlop! 

Sean

----------


## Skip Kelley

I agree with Sean about these picks. I have tried the see through 1.3 and they felt and sounded way thinner. The brown 1.5 are sweet! You get a really nice tone with these. I am curious as to how they will wear and how it holds up compared to a BC. For the money, you can't beat them!

----------

Cheryl Watson

----------


## keithb

I found a variety of the translucent/embossed version of the Sculpted Primetone picks in my local upscale music shop and picked up a pack each of the 1.3mm round triangle and 1.5mm triangle.  I find them to be too bright for my taste, so I'll be on the lookout for a pack of the 1.5mm triangle in the opaque plastic.

I'll try to get some comparison recordings with "baseline" picks (Fender heavy, Tortex, etc) up in the next day or so.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

From Sean - _" The website says they are both made from Ultex..."_. They are - just different specifications of the same material.
The printed ones are made from sheet stock & the 'embossed' ones are made from a spec.that can withstand the heat of the embossing process. As long as the 2 materials have the same 'hardness' & are the same finished shape,then 'in theory',they should sound the same. I couldn't hear any meaningful difference between the 2 types on either of my mandolins.They both sounded good,
                                                                                                                                                                      Ivan

----------


## lukmanohnz

Been waiting for general availability of these before ordering some.  The website Zzounds finally shows inventory on hand for the two I'm interested in trying and which seemed to arrive the latest (512P and 513P triangular 1.5mm thick).  I'm certain the delay was because Ultex trees' leaves, from which these picks are made, only grow to such extreme thickness on one branch of a single Ultex tree deep in the forests of central Strummatania.  My order is placed - I'm interested to find out if they actually ship on Monday as promised, and if they ship the style and thickness I ordered.

----------


## FLATROCK HILL

> My order is placed - I'm interested to find out if they actually ship on Monday as promised, and if they ship the style and thickness I ordered.


I'm curious about whether or not you get the style and thickness you ordered also. The Zzounds site, as well as many others are advertising (through Amazon) the availability of the 'non-gripped' 1.4 triangles. However, the picture shows 1.5 printed on the pick. If they don't take the time to get the picture right, I don't have much faith they'll make the effort to get the order right.

----------


## Shelagh Moore

Still waiting patiently from a major UK online supplier (couple of months now) for my embossed Primetones. I'm not going down the GAK route with their scandalous delivery charge to Scotland.

----------


## Jim Broyles

I got the embossed version in a 351 shape and .96mm thick. It sounds thin and quiet on my mandolin. It is fine for electric guitar. I got the "non-gripped" in 346 shape and 1.4mm thick and it sounds as good as my 1.14 Ultex triangles, but not better. I will not be purchasing any more of them as there is no difference in sound or feel from my standard picks, of which I have dozens.  There may be some who find the new brown ultex superior to the old yellow ultex, but I am not among them.

----------


## lukmanohnz

> I'm curious about whether or not you get the style and thickness you ordered also. The Zzounds site, as well as many others are advertising (through Amazon) the availability of the 'non-gripped' 1.4 triangles. However, the picture shows 1.5 printed on the pick. If they don't take the time to get the picture right, I don't have much faith they'll make the effort to get the order right.


Well, I'll let you know in a few days - Zzounds notified me that my order has shipped.  I'll note that even at the Jim Dunlop web site, they only have a single image for each pick style (shape) and not separate images for the various thicknesses.  So, for example, there is one image of the embossed triangular version with a specific thickness (1.4mm for the 512P and 1.5mm for the 513P).  That single image serves for all the Primetone picks of that shape, regardless of the thickness.

By the way - I find my fascination with these miniscule details on plectra, well, fascinating.  I guess I'm saying that I fascinate myself.  I'm just going to go back over there and wait for my picks (whichever ones they may be) to arrive in the mail.  Carry on...

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Richard - Try phoning GAK & ask if they'll send them by UK 'first class' post. Even if they needed to put 2 postage stamps on the envelope,it would only cost £1.24p. If they don't play ball, then screw 'em !. As they say,if you don't ask you don't get & you've nothing to loose,
                      Ivan

----------


## AlanN

Received the 2-pk from Ted. These are the 1.3 brown ones. A decent pick, a bit light-weight for me.

----------


## Shelagh Moore

Well mine have finally arrived. I have the embossed .88 variety for now which seem plenty stiff. First impressions are they are a bit brighter than the normal Ultex picks (0.73 and 1.00) that I use, with a nice clean feel and smooth attack. I like the embossed surface. Probably these are picks that will become my main users for some purposes.

----------


## Ron McMillan

I was able to source three 1.4mm '346'-shaped ones today at GAK in Brighton. Haven't been able to use them yet (should have bought them *before* I played about fifteen different amazing instruments along the road at TAMCO)

----------


## Ron McMillan

I just got back to base, where I quickly set about testing the new Dunlop 1.4mm 346-shape Prime Tone pick.

I have a new favourite. I love the raised texture pattern on the middle of the pick to aid grip, and the 1.4mm thickness with the bevelled edges is a joy to play. At six pounds for three (about $9), they are the most expensive picks I ever bought, but I'm a convert already. Well worth checking out. 

ron

----------


## Jim Broyles

Just got 3 351 shape "gripped" 1.3mm's. I like these a lot better for mandolin than the .96's.  I think I'll be able to use these for doubling on mando for an electric guitar gig. BUT... they are no better than the Ultex 1.14's, so I will not be adding  any more of these to my pick collection.

----------


## Phil Goodson

Full disclosure:  I've used the TAD60 for several years and love it!!


I compared the Primetone 1.5 WITH GRIP, the Primetone 1.5 without grip, and my TAD60 BC.


WITH GRIP:  VERY STABLE IN FINGERS. Does not move!   Sounds slightly brighter than the other two.

without grip: Sounds very simiar to the TAD60; Does not stick to the fingers quite as well, but still pretty stable.

Bottom Line:  I'll still use my BC till I lose it, but if it were lost, maybe I'd go with the Primetone without grip.

YMMV.   NFI.   :Smile:

----------


## brent1308

I received my rounded "gripped" 1.3mm and am still waiting on the 1.5 Triangles.  Ive never been much for rounded but I like these better than golden gates.  But they are not bluechip killers.  Maybe the triangle non-grips will come close as some have stated.

----------


## lukmanohnz

> I'm curious about whether or not you get the style and thickness you ordered also. The Zzounds site, as well as many others are advertising (through Amazon) the availability of the 'non-gripped' 1.4 triangles. However, the picture shows 1.5 printed on the pick. If they don't take the time to get the picture right, I don't have much faith they'll make the effort to get the order right.


Zzounds delivered the goods - the exact pick styles and thickness I ordered.  I have been interested in trying an Ultex pick in 1.5mm thickness for some time.  Very glad these arrived and anxious to try them out.  I'll post again once I've given them a whirl.

----------

FLATROCK HILL

----------


## Amandalyn

I've tryed the Primetone 1.5 triangles and like them, they are similar to the BC TAD 60, a little brighter in tone. Feels stable in the hand, and for the price an inexpensive sub to the BC's.

----------

stevedenver

----------


## lukmanohnz

Had a chance to try out both the smooth and textured grip triangular 1.5s.  The textured ones felt - to my fingers - like I was playing mandolin with a dime store poker chip.  Kinda sounded like it too, but everyone's different and YMMV.  Might be because I am not accustomed to picks with such a finely textured surface.   The non-textured ones gave me a more refined tone, and I like the feel quite a lot.  Definitely not a BC killer IMHO.  They all went in my box o' pricey polygon plastic.  A JazzMando V-pick remains tucked under the strings of my Capek.

----------


## almeriastrings

Snagged a pack of 12 from Italy at a good price... the smooth, brown 1.5 triangles. Look forward to trying them. I have been using Pro Plecs as my BC "backups" - but they can be a "dark".... these may just do the trick.

----------


## Mark Wilson

Received the jazzmondo 3 pac sampler.  

Like the feel of the V-pick a lot. The size and friction dots work.  The polished bevel is smooth to play.  

But.. really digging the sculpted primetone 1.3.  Good bevel. Smooth and fast  Closest thing I've played to BC.  Nice pick!

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

From Mark - _"But.. really digging the sculpted primetone 1.3. Good bevel."_. By a country mile,the best pick i've ever used.
Coupled with DR strings on both my mandolins = power plus !,
                                                                                  Ivan

----------


## Cheryl Watson

The Pro Plecs are definitely darker than the Dunlop Primetone 513.  I was given one of those new Dunlop picks this past week.  They have a right-handed bevel, which has never worked for me, so I modified the points to a standard bevel and also polished them to more of a sheen. This Ultex material seems to be more porous and is not as slick and easy to modify.  The Primetone did not stick to my fingers like the Blue Chip nor roll off the strings quite as well as a Blue Chip (but after I polished the tips up a lot better they did) and the tone is a bit brighter and tighter.  I love the tone, it is not strident at all. I found it to be louder than the Blue Chip and I like that!  The verdict for me is that the Primetone 513 is a great sounding, much less expensive alternative to the Blue Chip TAD60. It won't make me sell my Blue Chips, but when I am concerned over losing them, such as in situations when picking over a slated porch floor, I will definitely use the Primetone 513.  I think that it will make a very good jam pick with just a touch of rosin on my fingers.

I have not tried the Primetone 512.




> Snagged a pack of 12 from Italy at a good price... the smooth, brown 1.5 triangles. Look forward to trying them. I have been using Pro Plecs as my BC "backups" - but they can be a "dark".... these may just do the trick.

----------

Loretta Callahan

----------


## Ron McMillan

After a few days' intensive use on both my F5 acoustic and my mandocaster, I'm delighted with the 346-shaped, embossed 1.4mm Prime Tones. I like everything about them: the grip that doesn't slip, the sharpness of the bevel compared to my previous favourite Pro Plecs - and the price. I wouldn't have expected the same pick to do a great job on two such different instruments, but it does. 

One happy customer and Prime Tone convert, here.

----------


## Mike Bunting

Do they make them with a round bevel?

----------


## Ron McMillan

> Do they make them with a round bevel?


They have what they call  'semi round', though that may be more about the rounded shape than a different bevel.

The one I am so pleased with is this one.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

I think that this one is the one that Ron's referring to.More of a rounded profile than a rounded 'bevel' as such,
                                                                                                                                                    Ivan

----------


## Mike Bunting

I'm asking about the bevel.

----------


## Ron McMillan

Avoid flaming or trolling – posts intended to create discord, antagonize others or create general mayhem.

----------


## Mike Bunting

Avoid flaming or trolling – posts intended to create discord, antagonize others or create general mayhem.

----------

AlanN

----------


## Loretta Callahan

Okay, I'm officially in love with the Dunlop Primetones.  I got this one:


Jim Dunlop 512P14 Primetone 1.4mm Triangle Sculpted Plectra Guitar Picks

With shipping and a 2 month wait from Amazon, 3 picks came to $14  as opposed to what I'd pay for 3 BC's: $105 + shipping.  I now feel comfortable using this pick at a session and am not so paranoid about dropping it.

The size is comparable to my Blue Chips TAD40 and CT55.  I love the thickness and the roughness of the logo~it keeps the pick from moving around.  The deal maker for me is size, tone,  lack of slipperiness and how it performs for tremolo and triplets.  So far, this pick fills the bill.

Will it hold up?  I'll report back on that.

----------


## brent1308

ok. Finally received the 1.5 triangles.  Pretty impressed with this pick given that it's 1/15 the price of my tad 50 and ct 55. I might even go so far as to say it is the best pick I've tried other than those two (including red bear and wegen) and the differences are minimal, at least out of the box (or tiny ziplock as the case may be).

----------


## Marc Ferry

At the Jenny Brook bluegrass festival, Adam Steffey talked about these picks in his mandolin workshop. He really likes 'em.

----------


## Ron McMillan

> Okay, I'm officially in love with the Dunlop Primetones.  I got this one:
> 
> 
> Jim Dunlop 512P14 Primetone 1.4mm Triangle Sculpted Plectra Guitar Picks
> 
> With shipping and a 2 month wait from Amazon, 3 picks came to $14 … as opposed to what I'd pay for 3 BC's: $105 + shipping.  I now feel comfortable using this pick at a session and am not so paranoid about dropping it.
> 
> The size is comparable to my Blue Chips TAD40 and CT55.  I love the thickness and the roughness of the logo~it keeps the pick from moving around.  The deal maker for me is size, tone,  lack of slipperiness and how it performs for tremolo and triplets.  So far, this pick fills the bill.
> 
> Will it hold up?  I'll report back on that.



I have no experience of the premium brands, but this is the same pick that I have now, and I'm a convert.

----------


## Richard Eskite

I finally managed to get some of the 1.4mm triangular picks with textured gripping surface to play with.  I must say, I really like the material. I took some sandpaper and Dremel buffing wheel to one corner and rounded it off some.  I was able to match the bevels pretty well.  The material works easily enough, although if you get carried away with the buffing wheel, they will melt and gall.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Richard - Those 'moulded' picks are the same material as the 'smooth' ones ,but of a specification that makes it suitable for 'moulding', hence that fact that if it does get too hot (through buffing),it will soften.The smooth ones i'm pretty sure are CNC routed from stock sheet material & most likely will withstand the heat better - however, i'm not about to try it out on _my_ Primetones, which, incidentally,are the only pick on which i _haven't had to re-bevel_. IMHO,this is ''possibly'' the best pick for mandolins & acoustic guitars that Dunlop have produced to date, & they give the BC picks a run for their (much more) money, :Smile: 
                                                                                                                 Ivan :Wink:

----------


## AlanN

If anyone wants to trade one of their's (pictured in post 143) for 1 of mine (in #139), give me a shout.

----------


## stevedenver

I most often play with a BC TAD 60 1R, and Proplec 346 in 1.5, and a Pick Boy 351 PEI 'reefer grip' out of Ultem

I received my new 346 shape 1.5 mm Dunlops, with grips (non grip still not here). If I guessed id say this material is identical to Ultem.

I have been a/b ing for about two hours now.

BC is lovely, not as bright.
Dunlop is lovelier...for me...heres why:

Slightly brighter, which I like most of the time for cut 

Slightly more feel of accuracy-identical to the 'sharp shooting' feel I get  with my PickBoy 351 1.mm PEIs-one I use for increased attack and sharp slick point.

The bevel on these is nice; slick and angled like the BC.

As much power transfer as my BC.

Feels great in hand.

These are great picks and likely my new standard, 
probably over the BC too!

Don't know how long they will last, but at this price, its easy to have new one often.
If both picks were the SAME PRICE WITH SAME LONGEVITY, my preference would be  the Dunlop, even without a rounded point. Trem is easy.

Now ....if they would make them in a bright color or two, for ease of tracking when dropped, they would be perfect imho.

----------


## HagarNo55

Has anyone had trouble with recent orders with Amazon?  Received picks today.... ordered 513P1.4 and got 512P1.4 in 513 packaging.

----------


## 2Sharp

I ordered the same, will find out Wednesday when they are scheduled to arrive.  :Coffee:

----------


## Mandolin-Tele

I play left handed bevel with pick in my right hand....I had to re-bevel mine, I wish you could order a non bevel or left hand bevel

I've been playing with a Dunlop Jazz 111 for about a year or 2 and love the sound "Nice Loud and Woody Sounding" 

After I re-beveled my Jim Dunlop 514R13 Primetone 1.3mm Semi-Round it sounds wonderful but not as loud as the Jazz 111

----------


## Rob Beck

I'm not sure if this is now general knowledge (based on the fact that people were having problems with delivery times and postage charges) , but for the benefit of UK players, I ordered the 3 pack 1.5 grip sculpted prime tones from Strings Direct yesterday and they arrived 5 minutes ago by first class post. I paid 99p for delivery.

I have played with them just once in the few minutes since they arrived, and I am astounded! They are exactly what I have been looking for.  Very little pick noise, with a wonderfully mellow tone (to my ears)

I did buy a BC TAD 60 a while ago, got stung by the post office for handling, and would say that I immediately prefer the JD Primetone.

----------

Ron McMillan

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

One of my regular Mandolin Cafe e-mail friends,Gerry Hastie, sent me an e-mail yesterday, & mentioned the crazy postal cost (£13 UK) that Patrick, (PseudoCelt on here), had been quoted from GAK UK. Gerry was interested in buying a 'triangular' Primetone pick which is currently available from GAK only. Just to find out what this ridiculous postal charge was all about,i telephoned GAK yesterday & asked the question. The guy i spoke to was very polite & told me that GAK would never levy such a charge, & that there must have been some sort of glitch when ordering. Now,i have on a couple of ocassions when ordering on line,gone back out of the 'checkout' trolley / basket page, to make sure i was ordering the correct item,only to find that the quantity of 'items' had been doubled. Going back out, & then back in to the checkout, had added another item & so the cost had gone up.
    My advice to anybody in the UK wishing to order from GAK,would be to phone them,select 'option 2' on their auto system to speak to the guy who manages the postal charges (the guy i spoke to) & ask re.the cost of postage.They will dispatch by UK Royal Mail,but also use FedEx - *don't ask for FedEx*,they have their own exhorbitant postal charges. My second pack of Primetones came by FedEx & they hadn't even got my complete home address. It took 2 phone calls from the FedEx guy to locate me - thank goodness i'm retired & was at home. So,for all our UK readers - place your order by phone & ask for a Royal Mail delivery,
           Ivan :Wink:

----------


## Rob Beck

I see what you mean Ivan, I didn't realise that it was the triangular plectrums in particular that your friend was having trouble ordering.  As you say, Strings Direct are NOT listing those on their web site.

----------


## Ron McMillan

I visited GAK in person a couple of weeks ago, and they could not have been more helpful. When I bought a packet of three triangular embossed Prime Tones (cost: 6 pounds for the three), they told me I was the first walk-in customer to purchase any of the new range of Prime Tones there.

----------


## David Lewis

In all honesty I still prefer the jazzmando v-picks, particular the clear one (which is a little thicker). But there's not a lot wrong with the new Dunlop.

----------


## John Flynn

> I think that this one is the one that Ron's referring to.More of a rounded profile than a rounded 'bevel' as such,
>                                                                                                                                                     Ivan


I got a pair of those from Ted a few weeks ago, but didn't get around to trying them until today. I usually play with a ProPlec or Blue Chip rounded triangle. Like some other posters, I find them a little thin, both physically and tone-wise, for mandolin, but they sound good on guitar and I think they will make good rhythm picks for OM. The one thing that really struck me though was that they feel really slippery for an Ultex. I had to work one over with sandpaper to get it to feel like one of my yellow Ultexes. If I get any more of these, it will the the "gripped" ones.

----------


## Mike Bunting

So now that a few folks have had them in their hands, can you get them with different bevels?

----------


## 2Sharp

> Has anyone had trouble with recent orders with Amazon?  Received picks today.... ordered 513P1.4 and got 512P1.4 in 513 packaging.


Arrived without a problem today with 513P1.4 picks in 513P1.4 packaging.   While only a novice still searching for the best tone (or any reasonable tone for that matter) I really like these picks. Favorable comparison to BC and better for many purposes than many of the others I have tried.

----------


## HagarNo55

> Arrived without a problem today with 513P1.4 picks in 513P1.4 packaging.   While only a novice still searching for the best tone (or any reasonable tone for that matter) I really like these picks. Favorable comparison to BC and better for many purposes than many of the others I have tried.


My replacment order came today and it was right. It was shipped from a different warehouse.

----------


## Willie Poole

I ordered three from Amazon and got then within a week...My complaint is that sent them in a huge 9X12 padded envelope and they could just put them in regular envelope and sent them for .46 cents but this padded one cost me an extra 5.50 for shipping and handling, how much handling is there in putting a small package in an envelope?   To be honest the picks are OK but are no better than the ones I make myself out of nylon but I like to try different things now and then since some Café members have said they liked them, I can always use them or give them to my guitar player he might like them and he is always breaking a pick since he thrashes so hard...

   Willie

----------


## tkdboyd

> I ordered three from Amazon and got then within a week...My complaint is that sent them in a huge 9X12 padded envelope and they could just put them in regular envelope and sent them for .46 cents but this padded one cost me an extra 5.50 for shipping and handling, how much handling is there in putting a small package in an envelope?  
>    Willie


I broke down and signed up for Amazon Prime, I think I have already saved in shipping what I paid for the service, something to think about! 

As for the pics I got a couple of different versions, the ones that I like for Classical (could replace my CT55, without much issue) is the Jim Dunlop 513P14 Primetone 1.4mm Triangle Sculpted. Both the CT55 and the Dunlop is too pointy. I will most likely stay with the new Dawg picks, since I use different parts of the plectrum for different genres.  I have a BC___ that resembles a Dawg, only thinner. Nice to have so many useful choices, not just ultra-cheap or expensive.

----------


## Mandolin-Tele

I ordered the 12 pack of these "Jim Dunlop 513P14 Primetone 1.4mm Triangle" 513R14 is the same but 12 instead of 3, if you zoom in on the photo  it looks like it's not right hand beveled "I hope it's not" because I ordered a 12 pack

----------


## Jim Broyles

I'm pretty sure they are. Mine were. It's easy enough to de-bevel them with nail care products.

----------


## Mandolin-Tele

> I ordered the 12 pack of these "Jim Dunlop 513P14 Primetone 1.4mm Triangle" 513R14 is the same but 12 instead of 3, if you zoom in on the photo  it looks like it's not right hand beveled "I hope it's not" because I ordered a 12 pack


I just received my new picks and they are the Jim Dunlop 513R14 and they are right hand beveled so it looks like I'll be redoing a left hand bevel which is easy

but to my surprise they sent me 2 free bags of Primetone 511R1.5 STD Smooth 12 in bag non bevel
and 511R1.3 STD Smooth 12 in bag non bevel that's 2 free bags 

I guess being a Amazon Prime member pays off.....I now have 48 picks that's around $1 each 

Look like this but has 1.5 and 1.3 on the pick and says non beveled STD Smooth on bag
http://www.amazon.com/Jim-Dunlop-511...tone+pick+511R

----------


## timfowler

> For any UK readers - I just received an e-mail from Strings Direct UK,& the 'Primetone' picks won't be in stock for 2 weeks yet,
>                                                                                                                                                                         Ivan


I just received a sample bag of these last night.   The 1.4mm large triangular compares very favorably, and maybe better than, the bluechip CT55 I've been using.    Going to do some tests over the weekend to compare tone, response and speed to see which is the winner.    It is already better in feel than the bluechip. and at $6 for a 3 pack vs. $35 for one, the math is pretty easy...

----------


## mcgroup53

I like these a lot. They're not BlueChips, but for the price, they're very good.

----------


## Kevin Campbell

I got 2, today, from Jazz Mando. I liked them, immediately. After playing them for a while, I like them even more. I like it better than the BC CT 55, but that is because I don't really like the pointy picks. If I had a rounded triangle BC, that may be my favorite.

----------


## almeriastrings

Received mine and have been trying them out. _Very_ nice picks. I got the 1.5 mm triangles and in terms of shape, they are incredibly close to the BC TAD 1R that I normally use. My no. 2 pick has been the Pro-Plec, but these push those to no. 3. Somewhat brighter, less dark.... considering how close to the BC they are, a steal at the price. The BC still has the edge... but the price differential....

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

As a few folks have said, ''they're not Blue Chips''. I've only had the chance to try out 2 different BC's on my mandolins,both belonging to a friend of mine & 'for me',they didn't confer any improvement in tone over my Wegen Bluegrass picks. The new Primetone picks are a whole different story. They sound more powerful on both my mandolins & produce a wonderful clarity.I wonder how many BC users could identify a BC against a Primetone in a blind listening test ?. It would be a close run thing IMHO,
                                                                                                                                                                 Ivan :Wink:

----------


## almeriastrings

You can _feel_ a difference, for sure. To my ears, the tone of the BC's is a _bit_ smoother, fatter (without being dull),and somewhat less 'rasp' - though the Primetones are great sounding picks in their own right and I'll happily use them. Very nice to see a reasonably priced pick out there that performs as well as these do.

----------


## Ron McMillan

Nice to hear positive things about these picks coming from people who are experienced with and fond of the upmarket brands. I'm pretty certain I've found the pick I need in the 512P 1.4mm triangle.

----------


## Mark Wilson

> I wonder how many BC users could identify a BC against a Primetone in a blind listening test ?. It would be a close run thing IMHO


I have the smooth primetone and the only thing I can knock it for is its a little slippery with dry hands. The BC seems to grip better for a smooth pick than all i've tried. Will need to try the primetone with bumps to see if thats a cure. 

I've used a BC long enough to feel the difference even if I probably couldn't pick it out of a blind sound test.  IMO thats why folks prefer a pick - the tone is there but the feel is right for them.  And you just can't know that until you've spent some quality time with it.

----------


## Marc Ferry

At Adam Steffey's mando workshop at the Jenny Brook festival, he recommended these Dunlop picks. He uses the standard (pointy) shape with grip, so I ordered a 3-pack of these. I ususally use BlueChips, so it'll be interesting to compare the tone of the two.

----------


## Kevin Campbell

Does anyone know if the Primetone picks are in stock in any stores, like Sam Ash, or Guitar Center?

----------


## Mike Bunting

> You can _feel_ a difference, for sure. To my ears, the tone of the BC's is a _bit_ smoother, fatter (without being dull),and somewhat less 'rasp' - though the Primetones are great sounding picks in their own right and I'll happily use them. Very nice to see a reasonably priced pick out there that performs as well as these do.


Almeria, what sort of bevel do they have, I can't tell from their website. I like round bevels.

----------


## tkdboyd

> Does anyone know if the Primetone picks are in stock in any stores, like Sam Ash, or Guitar Center?


If you buy from Amazon, they are usually under $20.00 with shipping (most seem to be 3 per pack) so you wouldn't be out much, as long as you have an idea of what you are looking for in a pick regarding thickness, point, etc...

----------


## mandobassman

I ordered the 513P1.5mm, 3-Pack last night from ZZounds.com.  Shipped today.  $5.95, plus shipping (came out to $9.50 total).  Should get it early next week.  You can get them from Amazon but it always says "ships in 3-4 weeks".  Here's a link to where I bought mine.

http://www.zzounds.com/item--DNP513P1?siid=136569

----------


## almeriastrings

The bevel seems quite close to the BC TAD 60 (RH bevel version).... though I am pretty sure these would be easy to customize to taste with a file and sandpaper or Dremel tool. Cheap enough that if you went through a couple while perfecting them it would not be a disaster.

----------


## Mike Bunting

> The bevel seems quite close to the BC TAD 60 (RH bevel version).... though I am pretty sure these would be easy to customize to taste with a file and sandpaper or Dremel tool. Cheap enough that if you went through a couple while perfecting them it would not be a disaster.


Thanks for the info.

----------


## John Adrihan

What's the size(diameter) of the 514? I use a Kenny Smith BC and it is not as big as triangles and would like to stay with the smaller size. Also whats the deal with the two different colors, it looks like there are two different brown tones?
thanks

----------


## mandobassman

Wow!!! Picks came today.  Amazing since I only ordered them Wednesday night, so I know the order didn't go through the system until yesterday morning.  Confirmation told me 3-5 days, so I wasn't expecting anything until sometime next week.  What a great surprise.

I had about 45 minutes to give it a test drive and so far, I am very impressed.  I have been using the same custom Wegen triangular 1.8mm pick for the last couple of years.  I have tried several other picks (Blue Chip, V-Pick, Gravity Picks, other Wegen Picks) and none have been as good as the Wegen for me.  One of the qualities I have liked about the custom Wegen is the volume, which has always been a tad louder than other picks I've used.  So, the first thing I did was play with the Wegen for about 5 minutes.  Then I pulled out the Primetone 513 1.5mm.  Exact same size and shape as the Wegen, only a bit thinner.  The first thing I noticed is it is unbelievably loud.  Even my wife, who was in the room when I was trying it out, commented on how much louder it was.  It is a little bit brighter than the Wegen, but in a very good way.  Instead of being just bright, which really annoys me, this pick brings out clarity without being overly bright or clicky.  I am amazed at how effortless it allows me to play while still having clarity and volume.  After playing with the Primetone for a while, I pulled out the Wegen to compare and, although warmer in tone, it seemed muffled and dull by comparison.  I will be playing with it quite a bit more in the coming days and am really looking forward to trying it out with the band.  That's where the truth will come out.  There are several picks the I have liked initially, but ended up not liking at all onstage.  That's usually because they didn't pull the volume out and I ended up pushing the mandolin real hard to be heard.  I don't see that being a problem with this pick.  I also played a couple of minutes on guitar and it sounded outstanding on it.  Can't wait to try it on the octave.  I bought the 3-pack and if I stick with them I'll probably buy a couple more 3-packs to have spares and for other instruments.  And, I can do so without killing the budget.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

From Larry - _"...it is unbelievably loud..."_. Ain't they just !. I agree about the brightness as well Larry,but that helps with cutting through the sound of other instruments,so i'm not bothered about that. The combination of DR strings & the new Primetone picks has brought about a huge improvement in the sheer punch of both my mandolins,so 'for me' - job done !, :Smile: 
                                                                                                                                                   Ivan :Wink:

----------

stevedenver

----------


## mandobassman

> I agree about the brightness as well Larry,but that helps with cutting through the sound of other instruments,so i'm not bothered about that.


I've used picks in the past where the brightness was so much that there was a "perceived" feeling of extra volume but at the expense of tone, but with this triangular Primetone pick it is only mildly bright, but the overall volume is really there.  I'm really excited about this new pick.  I only have one of my Wegen picks and had been thinking of ordering another,  but now I don't have to deal with Michel Wegen anymore.  He has not been a good person to do business with, IMO.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

From Larry - _" He has not been a good person to do business with, IMO."_. Like wanting to charge you extra for NOT drilling holes in them (or was it _not bevelling_ them ?).My only contact with him was via e-mail & he came across as being very sarcastic,i liked his picks though !, :Grin: 
                                              Ivan :Wink:

----------


## mandobassman

> From Larry - _" He has not been a good person to do business with, IMO."_. Like wanting to charge you extra for NOT drilling holes in them (or was it _not bevelling_ them ?).My only contact with him was via e-mail & he came across as being very sarcastic,i liked his picks though !,
>                                               Ivan


Certainly don't mean to derail the thread, but I emailed him one time to ask about a custom pick, he didn't answer 3 emails over a month and a half. When I called him out on it he sent back a email that was very nasty, like my emails weren't worth his time.  When I finally did order a pick without a bevel, he doubled the price for eliminating a step in the process.

Back to the Primetones.  I played a little more last night with the Primetone 513.  I can't believe how good it sounds.  The clarity of the notes is amazing, and it doesn't come at the expense of harsh tone. Like I said before, it's not as warm as my Wegen, but my mandolin is much more alive using the Primetone.

----------


## Jeff Budz

I bought some of the 1.5 no grip triangle Primetones from Amazon, gosh do I like them.  My favorite pick has been a CT55 Blue Chip, nothing else gave me as good a feel and tone.  This new Primetone is very similar to it, but seems to have a slightly sweeter tone to my ears, like a notch darker but still as focused.  I've tried almost everything out there, these may be the best, IMO.  Certainly the best value / performance I have seen.  Glad I came upon this thread.

----------


## Joe Mendel

I do find these really close to my CT55 Blue Chip in sound and feel. I got the 1.4 with the grip, I like the grip a lot, though my BC doesn't slip in my hand. I also bought some of the 1.3 semi round, with grip, I love them for mandolin, much better than the Golden Gates I've tried in the past.

----------


## Nick Eanet

Jeff nailed it. I bought a 3 pack of the 513 1.4mm, grip and no grip. His description is just right except I think there is a touch more volume as well. The lighter colored model with the grip is slightly brighter toned and also an amazing pick. Both are the best bang for the buck by a mile....

----------


## Johnny60

OK, I'll bite.  Where's the best place to buy these picks from in the UK?

For guitar I'm currenty favouring a normal Martin Heavy pick - have tried Wegen Bluegrass, Wegen TF140, John Pearse Fast Turtle and various V-picks and none of them give as good a tone on my D28 as a bog-standard Martin 96mm teardop pick.  The Wegens are louder but lose "tone" and "musicality", the Pearses are too dark and clicky, and the v-picks are just WAAAYY too clicky and "icy".  I've tried a friend's Blue Chip TD40 and it was very nice - crystal clear, no click and very "musical" - so much so that I'm thinking about pulling the trigger on a TD40 for guitar and possibly a TP50 for mando.  BUT, reading all these posts, many of you are saying that these new Dunlop picks are "almost" as good as a Blue Chip.

So, if I currently use a Martin 96mm teardrop for guitar, which thickness would you aim for in a Primetone?  Same again or slightly thicker?  It's a shame they come in 3's as a mixed pack would be great.

As an aside, some people above said that Michel Wegen wasn't good to deal with.  I personally found him to be very helpful.  No personal interest here, just saying I had no issues.  I quite like the Wegens on Mandolin, but am not keen with guitar as feel they "rob tone".

thanks

John

----------


## lukmanohnz

> For guitar I'm currenty favouring a normal Martin Heavy pick - have tried Wegen Bluegrass, Wegen TF140, John Pearse Fast Turtle and various V-picks and none of them give as good a tone on my D28 as a bog-standard Martin 96mm teardop pick.  The Wegens are louder but lose "tone" and "musicality", the Pearses are too dark and clicky, and the v-picks are just WAAAYY too clicky and "icy".  I've tried a friend's Blue Chip TD40 and it was very nice - crystal clear, no click and very "musical" - so much so that I'm thinking about pulling the trigger on a TD40 for guitar and possibly a TP50 for mando.  BUT, reading all these posts, many of you are saying that these new Dunlop picks are "almost" as good as a Blue Chip.


Have you tried these with guitar?  For years all I ever used was a Fender 351 Heavy, then tried one of these with my Martin dread and it was a revelation.  The new Primetones are an interesting variation on this non-beveled Ultex.  I was truly underwhelmed by the textured version on my mando, but love it on my guitar.  The non-textured Primetone gave me much better results on mando, but I didn't have the near-BC experience others report.  But the financial risk associated with a Primetone is certainly quite low.  Then again, BCs seem to hold their value pretty well.

----------


## Ron McMillan

> OK, I'll bite.  Where's the best place to buy these picks from in the UK?


I bought mine (in person, not over the Web) from Gak.co.uk in Brighton.

----------


## Johnny60

Thanks for the responses about the Primetones, guys (and to Ivan who PM'd me).

----------


## stevedenver

> Does anyone know if the Primetone picks are in stock in any stores, like Sam Ash, or Guitar Center?


strings and beyond, a dozen for $19.95

----------


## AmishRandy

Dunlop will hate me for this, but I wrote to them with an inquiry about a pick to suit my needs. They sent me two Primetones out of the goodness of their hearts. I doubt they want to do a lot of that, but it sure impressed me, and helped more than anything they could have done.

For the record, I did not like the semiround. I spent a lot of time worrying if I was using the right corner, and didn't love the edge. The Primetone Triangle with grip is what I chose, and subsequently bought. Easy to hold onto, and sound very good.

Musicstorelive is an ebay seller that lets you make offers, and even accepts them. They carry the Primetones.

That said, My favorite for sound is still the Dunlop Tortex line. I get the 1mm Wedge. Cheaper by far.

----------


## Tommcgtx

I've ordered a set of three from Reverb for $6 with free shipping. I'm waitng for them to arrive.

----------


## Caleb

I just ordered some of the 515 1.3 picks (I think. I was a little overwhelmed by all the model numbers).  Will report with a review when I get them.

----------


## Tommcgtx

Well, I recieved mine a couple of days ago, and they are better than anything else I've tried in my 1 year of playing. I bought three 1.5 thick of the "grippy" kind. I've never tried a blue chip, but I'd like to.

----------


## avaldes

OK, just went with the hype. I got the 513 1.5 Primetone. ZZounds had the same shipping for 3 or for 12, so I went for 12. With shipping, under $2 per. I can give some away to my mando teacher and other locals.
 I have been using a Wegen and also a D'Andrea Proplec (ordered 10 from Jazzmando, which you can link off the cafe site). All 3 are large-ish, more or less equilateral triangle shape with rounded corners and beveled edges. The corners are not quite as round as the Golden Gate, which was what I started using when I took up the mandolin almost 2 years ago.
I got off a plane yesterday and got home around 10 pm, with no practice for the days I was on my business trip. The picks were at my place at the table. I tried one out. I think the Wegen is faster, but it is a little thin in the sound. It is the easiest for me to use doing tremolo. The Proplec is a fuller sound, and the Dunlop is fuller still. Impressions of the Dunlop: The feel in the hand is good; it is not slippery and does not move around as I play. The stiffness and edges go through the strings cleanly and with predictable response. All around, all three picks are good, but I think the Dunlop may become my number one.

----------


## avaldes

Size and shape comparison

----------

Astro, 

Loretta Callahan, 

Violingirl

----------


## Caleb

Got my 3-pack of Primetones in the mail today and have spent the morning with one. I've been using a V-pick Lite a lot lately. The Primetone 1.3 sounds a lot like it but with less click. Till now the V-pick was the best thing I'd ever used, but I think the Dunlop will replace it as my favorite (and yes, I've owned a Bluechip).  The Dunlop has helped my tremolo a lot, and I just think the overall feel and sound is the best I've come across.  Highly recommend.

----------

Loretta Callahan

----------


## Brandon Sumner

Got my 3 pack of prime tones today ,semi-round with grip 1.3. Got to say, I like them a lot so far. Brighter by just a bit than my other picks I usually use. It is the exact size and shape of my Wegen M150, I prefer that shape to my BC TD 60 by just a tad. Will give them a good go for now, can not beat the price for a good pick! Like the grip feature as well.

----------


## Marc Ferry

A few days ago I got a 3-pack of the standard shape of these Primetones... what excellent picks! Compared to the BlueChip, they have a slightly brighter and crisper sound. At first I thought they sounded a bit rough, but fiddling around with the pick angle solved the problem.

My instructor hadn't heard of these picks, and loved them so much that he kept one of them!

----------


## multidon

Just got my 3 pack of 1.3 semi rounded today. They are da bomb!

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

> I prefer that shape to my BC TD 60 by just a tad.


That is funny, cause I got my PT sculpted 1.5 today and I prefer my BC _TAD_ 60 by a _touchdown_. True story, though these Primetones are really good.

----------


## Larry S Sherman

> That is funny, cause I got my PT sculpted 1.5 today and I prefer my BC _TAD_ 60 by a _touchdown_.


I agree. The Primetones are nice, but the BC seems to slide off the string with exactly the right friction, and sounds better to my ears. I feel like I have better control, and my instruments sound better using them (_simply my perspective on my instruments_).

I think would rank my pick choices as follows:

Bluechip (40, 50, and 55)WegenRed BearDawg & ProplecPrimetoneGolden GateVPick

Larry

----------


## TheMandoKit

Got a few of the Primetone 1.4mm triangles. I like them. Definitely in the pick rotation.

----------


## Misty Stanley-Jones

Since I'm stateside I have ordered several mandolin-related things that are hard to come by in the US. I ordered a 3 pack of the Primetone 1.4 sculpted, and also ordered a Bluechip CT55 with the right-hand bevel, which has been on my wish list. I have to wait a week until I'm back in Australia to try them out, but I was struck with the visual similarity. They look just alike. The thickness is the same, the stiffness is the same, the size is the same, the bevel and shape are exactly the same. To be honest I'm a little surprised Dunlop is able to get away with it. Of course I didn't get out calipers or anything and the material is obviously different, but I'm surprised at what a clone it appears to be.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

From Misty - _"To be honest I'm a little surprised Dunlop is able to get away with it"_. I'm sure that you realise that Dunlop isn't 'getting away' with anything,or even trying to. There's no intent to defraud or misrepresent 'their product' as another one,so regardless of the similarity between the look of the BC & Primetone picks,the Dunlop pick is perfectly legal. Personally,i'd have preferred a different colour of Primetone. A nice white one would have been my choice,as i can easily see white even with my less than good eyesight if i drop it. However,as Dunlop didn't see fit to consult me,i'll go with the ones they make.
    Larry - it's precisely because the BC picks do 'slide off the string' that i found them to lack the power that i expected from them. They 'slide' rather than pick,at least the 2 (belonging to friends) that i tried did.The Primetones that i'm using could have been custom made for me.They 'pick' hard & clean & produce a strong tone,far better than any pick i've used so far. However,as in all things,different folk have different requirements because we all hear differently anyway. I'll qualify my remarks by saying that had a BC pick cost the same amount in the UK as in the US,i might have tried one in the shape & thickness that i like,but at a cost of £38 ($63 US) simply to try one,it's a non starter,
                                                                                                                                                  Ivan :Wink:

----------


## mandobassman

> They look just alike. The thickness is the same, the stiffness is the same, the size is the same, the bevel and shape are exactly the same.


I'm not sure how you can claim that Dunlop is copying Blue Chip.  There are a ton of picks that are the same, or nearly the same thickness. Most picks in that thickness range are just as stiff. The size is a 346 size and shape, which is one of the more common size and shape that mandolin players like. There are literally hundreds of picks on the market that are that exact same size and shape. The bevel on the CT55 is one of the most pronounced bevels I have ever seen in any pick and I would not have bought a Primetone if it had a bevel like that.  Visually, they are similar, but they are very different picks, IMO.

----------


## Misty Stanley-Jones

There is such a thing as trade dress. I'm not sure how it applies to picks. The sculpted Primetones I have and the CT55 seem to me to have exactly the same shape and graduation of bevel. It doesn't matter to me. I can't wait to try them both!

----------


## testore

I just tried both of the 1.3 Primtone picks. They are great and will be replacing my Bluechip. It ISN'T better than my Bluechip , but it is so close in tone that for $2.00 it's easier to lose than the Bluechip. I'm going to use the one with the grip bumps for now but both of them are nice. The one without the grip bumps are a little less bright but still excellent picks, ESPECIALLY the price.

----------

Loretta Callahan

----------


## Charles E.

I stopped by the Morgan Music booth at the IBMA this morning and they were giving away free samples of the new shape  Primetone picks. It is a smaller version of the three corner one. I chose the 1.3 one and when I compared to my favorite (John Pearse FT) It sounded and played very well. They had a show special of a pack of three picks for five dollars so I picked up one of those also. I hope they hold up and do not become scratchy. I love the tone of the John Pearse FT's but they warp in humidity changes.

----------


## ash89

have tried the PT dorrito and td shapes a few times in 3 different thicknesses..
both sound sound a little dull to me after using true (45 degree) bevelled ones from
Mcray...who now appears to have sadly disappeared  :Frown: ( 

saying that, that's on the Hester F4, which has a mellowness all it's own already..
so maybe with a 5 style, the impression would vary.

the Ultex i have here is similar to PT, but a little brighter..
especially the latest Ultex 'Sharp' model..
have had success sharpening the bevel edge on these...
These are still my favourite 'out of the box' plectrums.

will get out the old nail file and sharpen up the PT edges
to see if that will enable them to pull more tone in my world...

----------


## GreenCoMick

> Does anyone know if the Primetone picks are in stock in any stores, like Sam Ash, or Guitar Center?


Just got some of the 1.3 mm Primetone semi rounds with grips from Amazon, have seen them at other places too...very nice picks!  Musicians Friend I believe carries them too!

----------


## timcw4

I ordered my 1st "high end" pick this weekend, a Wegen TF 100.  If Dunlop made the Primetone Triangles in 1.0 size, I would probably have not done it.

----------


## Pittsburgh Bill

> Got my 3-pack of Primetones in the mail today and have spent the morning with one. I've been using a V-pick Lite a lot lately. The Primetone 1.3 sounds a lot like it but with less click. Till now the V-pick was the best thing I'd ever used, but I think the Dunlop will replace it as my favorite (and yes, I've owned a Bluechip).  The Dunlop has helped my tremolo a lot, and I just think the overall feel and sound is the best I've come across.  Highly recommend.


I could ditto this post exactly! 
Adding that the price is

----------


## JoeyJoeJoe

Ok, I want in on this, but I'm baffled by all the options. You guys seem to be ordering the 513, but I can't seem to find the 513 with the grip (I want the grip for my sweaty hands). So, what is the difference between the 513 and this 512P14? http://www.amazon.com/Jim-Dunlop-512...ref=pd_cp_MI_0

Thanks, to anyone who can assist me with this!

----------


## Tommcgtx

> Ok, I want in on this, but I'm baffled by all the options. You guys seem to be ordering the 513, but I can't seem to find the 513 with the grip (I want the grip for my sweaty hands). So, what is the difference between the 513 and this 512P14? http://www.amazon.com/Jim-Dunlop-512...ref=pd_cp_MI_0
> 
> Thanks, to anyone who can assist me with this!


I believe the "512" refers to the shape, while the "P14" refers to the thickness. You'll notice that the "P14" is 1.4 mm thick, while a "P10" is 1.0 mm thick.

Also, at the Dunlop site, the picks listed as "triangular" are the same shape, but have different numbers. The 513 is the plain, and the 512 is the gripped one.

----------

JoeyJoeJoe

----------


## mandobassman

> The 513 is the plain, and the 512 is the gripped one.


This is correct but I'm a bit confused about the material.  I have been using the 513 triangle 1.4mm.  The 512 has no grip and is a darker material while the 513 has the grip, but has a different, more translucent color.  I have never used one of those so it's hard to say if it really is different.  From what I've read, those who have used both say the more translucent one is brighter.  I think the 512 is a great pick, but I don't understand why Dunlop has to make the name designations so confusing.  Not only do they appear to have the Primetone Sculpted in two different materials, they also have the previous Primetone picks that are a whole different line of picks, and in no way related to these newer ones.  What the heck!!!

----------


## JoeyJoeJoe

So, I emailed Dunlop (who responded VERY quickly), and they confirmed that the 512 and 513 are the same shape with the same bevel but the 512 has the grip and the 513 doesn't. I didn't ask about the material, however. And yeah, this is confusing as hell, but I look forwarding to trying it!

----------


## GreenCoMick

These are available from Amazon right now....just got my 3 pack about a week ago.....oh, the packaging says 514 (the one's with grips) and they are 1.3 mm thick
here's the linkhttp://www.amazon.com/Jim-Dunlop-514P13-Primetone-Semi-Round/dp/B00JB4WAU4/ref=pd_cp_MI_0
Be aware there seems to be alot of confusion regarding the numbering depending upon where you see these...but the actual Dunlop packaging does say 514's, at least on mine!!!!  Enjoy, great picks!!

----------


## Mandobart

Just got a 3-pack of each.  The shape and size is nice on each.  I most often use the round corners of a standard guitar pick shape, so I like the rounded corners on these new JD's.  The opaque brown one is pretty slick; I'll have to drill a couple holes in it to get a good grip.  Looks like they're going for the BC vibe with this one, but the material is definitely different.  The clear amber one features raised lettering so it offers a better grip.  More of a casein protein vibe like Red Bear or Papas.  I like the tone of each; tried on an OM, 'cello and mandolin.  I would like them a lot more if they were thicker; 1.3 mm is a pretty thin pick for me.  If they offered them in 2.0 mm these could be my new favorite picks.

----------

GreenCoMick

----------


## GreenCoMick

Elderly Music has them too,,,the 514 w/grips
http://elderly.com/accessories/names...tra--PK514.htm

----------

Loretta Callahan

----------


## calzim

> It is a smaller version of the three corner one.


A smaller version of the 512/513?! I wonder when they will be distributed.. Do you have one you'd sell?

----------


## JeffD

I just tried the Primetone 1.4. I really like it.

We'll see how it fits into my pick system, but I do like it a lot.

----------

